# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Has anyone ever heard of Xtrands?

## Kansas

Just curious as to personal experiences with this product and price.  Thanks!

http://www.hairclub.com/xtrands-thin-hair

----------


## bubbatan

Hey Kansas, it looks like a good option but like all hair thickening products, it needs looking into for maintenance and tolerance considerations.

----------


## Kansas

Wonder if anyone has tried these?

----------


## sarahjee

hey friend I  am also curious about the Xtrands, what is that actually ?  I would like to know more about it...

----------


## Odam

Xtrands is the latest and greatest non-invasive volumising solution to maximise thickness and fullness, using your own existing hair. Add multiple strands to each of your own hairs creating more volume and intensity. No pesky glues, adhesives, clips or links are used. Xtrands can help you achieve natural results and instant volume, in addition to hassle-free maintenance. Using this technique you will get immediate, natural and lasting results. It is not permanent and will have to be reapplied relatively frequently in order to maintain the same volume and thickness.

----------


## jamesst11

Obviously you are promoting the company,  but I have a couple questions:
1) how much does it cost
2) HOW do you attach the hairs and is it detrimental to the hair follicle to continually be doing this?  Also, how is it attached, as to ensure that it won't fall off?
3) WHERE is it attached, at the very base of the hair shaft I assume, and if so then,
4) won't it be detectable after your hair grows the slightest? To see one hair sprouting from scalp and then another hair or two branching off of it? 
5) Are you attaching REAL hair?

thanks

----------


## Sherlene

Unfortunately I have.  I thought it sounded like a great way to cover some areas that are thinning.  I have had 3 appointments now and should have somewhere around 1500 added hairs.  They do not stay attached to my hair and I bet out of the 1500 maybe I might have 100 left.  Which is a generous count.  The cost is close to $4,000.  I asked repeatedly about maintenance and that questions was skated around every time.  Now I know why.  For monthly maintenance adding 500 hairs it is $399.00 per month.  For 1,000 hairs it is $499.00 per month.  I would advise anyone thinking about Xtands to consider it very carefully.

----------


## Kansas

Wow! Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Cuba2003

> Unfortunately I have.  I thought it sounded like a great way to cover some areas that are thinning.  I have had 3 appointments now and should have somewhere around 1500 added hairs.  They do not stay attached to my hair and I bet out of the 1500 maybe I might have 100 left.  Which is a generous count.  The cost is close to $4,000.  I asked repeatedly about maintenance and that questions was skated around every time.  Now I know why.  For monthly maintenance adding 500 hairs it is $399.00 per month.  For 1 ,000 hairs it is $499.00 per month.  I would advise anyone thinking about Xtands to consider it very carefully.


 Thanks for sharing this and I am thankful I read it before making an appointment,

----------


## staris

> Unfortunately I have.  I thought it sounded like a great way to cover some areas that are thinning.  I have had 3 appointments now and should have somewhere around 1500 added hairs.  They do not stay attached to my hair and I bet out of the 1500 maybe I might have 100 left.  Which is a generous count.  The cost is close to $4,000.  I asked repeatedly about maintenance and that questions was skated around every time.  Now I know why.  For monthly maintenance adding 500 hairs it is $399.00 per month.  For 1,000 hairs it is $499.00 per month.  I would advise anyone thinking about Xtands to consider it very carefully.


 Hi Sherlene,
  Thanks for the heads up on Xstrands.  This might sound like a commercial but I have come up with a solution.  My name is Ruxton Doubt and I have a patent and a patent pending on that solution.  I also have a video.  The patent can be viewed via google, but not the patent pending.  I will soon be looking for guinea pigs.  It sounds scary but the deeper you look into this the more obvious it is that this fixes thin hair the way it should be done.
  To picture the product I start with an analogy.  The purpose of this analogy is to paint a clear picture of the process to adding extra hair.  From the analogy I go straight to what the product is, how it works, why it works  .... etc.
The analogy:
Take a latex rubber balloon and cut off the "neck portion".  You now have a small latex rubber tube/sleeve.  Stretch this tube onto your finger.  It fits snugly just like a ring on your finger.  Now glue a bunch of hair onto that latex sleeve.  You now have a very hairy finger.
  We are now going to shrink this tube or hairy sleeve as I like to call it, down so small it would have to stretch to get onto a single strand of hair.  My patent pending shows a way of getting this hairy sleeve on really quick.  Since the latex rubber is similar to the latex rubber found in dish washing gloves it is bullet proof.  It has a vice grip on the host hair (remember the balloon on your finger) yet is very supple and pliable.  It bends with the movement of the hair growing out from your scalp.  It can carry 10 little buddies (supplemental hairs).  They can be your own hair such that the match is perfect.  The sleeves are about 1/6" long but the supplemental hairs stay attached to these sleeves like nobody's business. They are adjustable for when your hair grows out.
  The sleeve itself is impossible to see (it's covered with hair and smaller than the period at the end of this sentence).
  I had one last for a year on my forearm.  Call me wolfman.  I have pictures and a video of how the sleeve gets installed on a hair.
  I am not sure about the rules on forums in general (this is my first forum) but feel free to call me at 206-293-2274  ruxton doubt

----------


## BaldBearded

It's HCM, so you KNOW it has to be a huge ripoff!

----------


## isthiswhatitis17

Hello Sharlene! Would love some more information on this. I went for an appointment yesterday and was assured that xstrands do not interfere with the normal growth of hair - that i can continue with minoxidil and propecia and the overall health of my exisiting hair will only get better over time. 

My question for you is - did your hair fall out when you 'xstrands' hair fell out? I can't imagine how tying hair onto already weakened and thin hair can help. But was the procedure successful in giving you volume and hiding bald spots?

Thanks! appreciate your input!

----------


## BaldBearded

Traction alopecia. It also happens to women who get a lot of hair extensions (especially longer, and heavier ones).

----------


## speedsick909

Does any one know about Xtrands plus ?

----------

